# American Apparel Addicts (triple A baby!)



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

So, I recently have been bitten by the "American Apparel" bug. 

Here are some of my favorite pieces (that I own):

http://www.americanapparel.net/morep...rsa0401_03.jpg

(I wear this without leggings..it makes a nice t-shirt dress but it's a tad short, so I have to wear white shorts underneath it, not to mention a white cami cause it's kind of see-through )

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...8353_Black.jpg

black jersey high waisted skirt/dress...I wear it as a dress when I go to parties and a skirt on casual days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...White_Navy.jpg

I hate these socks with a passion. I'm just unhappy with the style..they're more sporty but there's almost nothing I can wear them with. I want different colored ones, I have no clue why I bought these ones.

** WISH LIST **

which one should I get? The melange skirt (first one) or the tulip one? (second) the 

*MELANGE ($30 USD)*

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...atherBlack.jpg

OR 

*CALIFORNIA TULIP ($32 USD)*

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...06_Asphalt.jpg

I also want...

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...dnightNavy.jpg

Unisex Cotton Twill Travel Short

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr..._Dandelion.jpg

Dandelion thigh high socks

I would post more...but I don't want this post to be miles long


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 16, 2009)

ugh...i love their thigh high socks.  Must get more...

oh yeah I like the melange skirt better.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Melange Skirt!! I also love AA, my city finally got one downtown and I looovveee it.  They are sort of pricey but I think they're worth it!! Try their zip up bodysuits too, they look hot with black pants!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

The AA where I live is SOOOO far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (45 minutes for me) but it's well worth the drive, once I get in there I GO NUTS!! And once I go back to college, it's literally right down the street...but that's a bad thing, cause I won't be able to control my wallet if that's the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omg, I am always wayyyy too hesitant to try their bodysuits...I just don't think I can pull them off!!!

I was thinking of the Melange skirt as well (it's between heather black and navy)...but the tulip skirt is really adorable too. For the melange skirt, do you girls like heather black? If you go to the site you can see more colors. I am not sure how heather black is in person but it looks really nice in the picture.

Mlange Jersey Pocket Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store

here are the melange skirts

Polyester Micro-Fiber Tulip Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store 

here are tulip skirts in a different material...I really, really think these are cute. AND they're cheaper than both of them! However i don't really like the color selection, I think I'd get navy if I bought the polyester material one...that, or silver. What do you guys think? 

California Fleece Tulip Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store

and the regular tulip skirts...

the main difference is the way it wraps around at the bottom. I guses I have to just try it on. 

What are some of the things you guys like/want?


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, and I'm 5'2", so those thigh high socks SWALLOW my legs...I can't pull them too tightly or else they cover my butt. They are cute but I also don't know if I have the guts to wear them out with certain outfits...what kind of clothes would you suggest wearing with them?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...hite_Black.jpg

I only own that dress but I'm also getting this one.
http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...58_SeaBlue.jpg


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear really preppy or kinda punk outfits with my thigh high socks.  Like I'll wear a destroyed denim skirt, band hoodie/shirt. One day I wore a cute graphic tee, a denim skirt, Vans flats.  I try to keep it simple since they already get attention lol.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I wear really preppy or kinda punk outfits with my thigh high socks.  Like I'll wear a destroyed denim skirt, band hoodie/shirt. One day I wore a cute graphic tee, a denim skirt, Vans flats.  I try to keep it simple since they already get attention lol._

 
was thinking the same thing, girl. I think I would personally pair it with some a graphic tee tucked into some denim shorts, but i have no clue what kind of shoes I would wear. I'm not a huge on the tennis shoes or vans, but that is just my preference, and I certainly will not wear heels just to walk around lol. 

They do get so much attention! I've only seen one girl in my entire campus wear thigh highs, and one other one wearing knee-socks. They definitely make you do a double take, but I love the way it looks, so to heck with anyone who gives me a "weirdo" look!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_was thinking the same thing, girl. I think I would personally pair it with some a graphic tee tucked into some denim shorts, but i have no clue what kind of shoes I would wear. I'm not a huge on the tennis shoes or vans, but that is just my preference, and I certainly will not wear heels just to walk around lol. 

They do get so much attention! I've only seen one girl in my entire campus wear thigh highs, and one other one wearing knee-socks. They definitely make you do a double take, but I love the way it looks, so to heck with anyone who gives me a "weirdo" look!_

 
I used to wear mine with chunky trendy mary janes. But I am 34 now, I did this back when I was 19/ 20 when the thigh high socks first started taking off.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm obsessed with AA

My favorite things by them are their basic cardigans, and bat wing hoodie

and I WANT THIS SO BAD
Viscose Sexuali-Tee - Not-so-Basic T-Shirts - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm obsessed with AA

My favorite things by them are their basic cardigans, and bat wing hoodie

and I WANT THIS SO BAD
Viscose Sexuali-Tee - Not-so-Basic T-Shirts - American Apparel Online Store_

 
I like to consider myself somewhat petite, I'm just on the verge.

But I went in there to check out the summer jumpers, I seriously had to Urkel that shit! Frustrating as hell!!! Guess my torso was toooo long or something. My friend and I had our laughs and was glad there were no dudes in the changing rooms.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 17, 2009)

MAC and AA are two of my biggest addictions.=p


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 17, 2009)

i love their hoodies. and i love the knee high socks, not the thigh high ones.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i love their hoodies. and i love the knee high socks, not the thigh high ones._

 
I love their above the knee socks. I have a pair in grey and they are lovely. I have the perfect outfit to wear them with too, I just need to save up the money to buy it ...  

I <3 AA so much! I have so many wish list items from that store.

I love how they make even basics look so stylish!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 20, 2009)

I just wish it wasn't so expensive, because the price is what keeps me from shopping there. arg


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 20, 2009)

Tri-blend unisex Deep V. Heather Grey. Sexiest. EVER.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_I just wish it wasn't so expensive, because the price is what keeps me from shopping there. arg_

 

The reason it costs so much is because it is made in Downtown LA, opposed to in sweatshops and other workplaces that don't treat workers correctly.

So you're not only paying for reasonbly good quality clothes, but for good working conditions for the people who are making the clothes.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_The reason it costs so much is because it is made in Downtown LA, opposed to in sweatshops and other workplaces that don't treat workers correctly.

So you're not only paying for reasonbly good quality clothes, but for good working conditions for the people who are making the clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A-men!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 20, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I have a brand new with tags le sac dress for sale on e-bay.. And a pair of grey short alls!! Both strait from the AA store.  The overalls were worn once and are size medium, the sac dress is orchid in colour and one size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My username is sabrunka on there if anyone is interested!


----------



## florabundance (Feb 20, 2009)

melange skirt!!! it's super versatile


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

I was also wondering guys, 

what do you think of all the bright colors AA offers? I think that they're great, but for some reason I find myself mostly sticking to the blacks and whites, and maybe some blues and yellows if I want to be a little more daring. I don't know if I'm just afraid to try out some color, but I just feel like I want pieces that I can wear with several other pieces, not just one piece. 

I think i've been becoming too obsessed with clothes lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want more and more oufits, I want to wear something different every so I keep having urges to buy more and more.... 

must...stop....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Baby Rib Cardigan in any colour can go with most anything.


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 23, 2009)

I never shop at AA because it's so expensive! I grew up with parents that owned a promotional apparel business... I know I'm getting screwed when I buy something from there! Sucks, though, because they have the best selection of basics I've ever seen. 
Do they have clearance events or anything like that? I'd have to travel a bit to go, but eh.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

Of the times I've been there, AA has never had any sales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always buy full price...the clothes are of good quality though, so I'm satisfied with what I've bought from there.

My latest AA outfit, tell me if you think it's a trainwreck!

http://www.americanapparel.net/morep...rsa0401_03.jpg

AS a tunic dress (nothing underneath, no leggings), with a gold lame rope belt tied at the waist, and one of those rambo-style headbands (haha not sure which one would go well...the gold lame rope belt would make a good headband but I'm already wearing it on my waist...maybe a white headband?) and some brown gladiator sandals, either knee-high or ankle length.

That shirt is kind of see through so I wear a long cami underneath it, and white boy shorts so in *case* I bend over or if the wind blows, I can be doing a Marilyn without worrying if my butt's popping out in a trashy manner. 

OR I used to do this: replace the gladiator shoes with uggs and above the knee grey socks. I thought the combo was adorable...no compliments, but it definitely got stares  lol. Oh well. It's my style, deal with it or look away. 

Oh, I got a skirt that's similar to the tulip skirt, it was on sale at BCBG. It's just as cute...but now i still want the melange skirt, this time in I think heather black or navy... 

I really like their unisex cotton travel short too...

Unisex Cotton Twill Travel Short - Shorts - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

I love that tunic!

What do you guys think about the new Denim/Courduroy jackets?

I'm definitely interested in them :x


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

Def. prefer the corduroy...

I love how so many of the styles on the site are unisex!

I'm having a strange attraction to their batwing hoodies... hmm.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

It's my favorite thing from them!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 24, 2009)

it looks great on you!! I'm thinking of investing...but I have to try it on first, make sure it doesn't swallow me or make me look like I'm wearing a tent lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 24, 2009)

You definitely need to go check it out in person. It's made in all sorts of different fabrics, some thicker, some thinner. So if you order it online you might get a thin fabric when you wanted thick. :C


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is my most recent AA wishlist for all still interested! Feel free to post your stoo!

Cotton Spandex Jersey Bandeau Pencil Dress - Spring Break - American Apparel Online Store

Cotton Spandex Jersey Bandeau Pencil Dress in *LIGHT PINK *and *CREME*. 

yum! the ways you can wear that dress are simply heaven. I plan to wear it all around town! The best part is that it can be both casual and dressy, depending on whether you dress it up or down.

I have too many black skirts. But I really want to get this bubble dress. I'd have to try it on, but does anyone suggest what color I could get it in without it being impossible to match? 

Baby Rib Tube Bubble Dress - Dresses - American Apparel Online Store

I love how they put that bandeau bra with the teal skirt - adorable!

I am so tempted to try out the Le Sac Dress. 

Le Sac Dress - Spring Break - American Apparel Online Store

again, one of those million-ways-to-wear type garments. Can you get any more bang for your buck?? 

Again, I still want the Melange skirt in NAVY or HEATHER BLACK.

I LOVE the way this shiney tube dress looks. I'd love to get it in gold or champagne luster. But I have waaay too much going out clothes. I can't control myself! lol. 

Shiny Too-Short Tube Dress - Women Shine - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 2, 2009)

Sack dress makes me sooo happy.

As is making dresses with circle scarf :3


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

OJ! I see you're back to this AAA thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm falling deeply in<3 with the sac dress. What color should I get though? The only other thing about that is I don't know how i'd have the patience to figure out all those ways to put it together. Some of those styles look impossible. AA, why don't you have instruction manuals for your ways-to-wear pieces? You'd have many more happy customers if you just released one or two.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it in Orchid, Sangria, and Sea Foam <3


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 12, 2009)

I got the Shiny Charmeuse Night Jacket in navy and I LOVE IT


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG HOTNESS!! <3 <3 <3 

haha, that totally looks like an American Apparel ad too!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 12, 2009)

hot jacket officerjenny you look like you are in the AA ads!!
i adore american apparel, i have the melange skirts in midnight and red and i really want the orchid one, i also have t shirt dresses in red navy and black,they are so versatile and great quality xx


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG! How are the melange skirts?? I still want to go buy one, I'm thinking of getting mine in heather grey (I tried on the navy one and it didn't look good on me) I need to lose a little weight before I think I can pull it off like how its shown on the website...but those skirts are absolute LOVE! They look so comfy and fabulous.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 13, 2009)

Gah I am an AA addict. Am actually wearing the unisex deep-v tri-blend tee in heather/athletic grey right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want the Melange Pink deep-v and I need a cross-back bra to wear with my scoop back leotard!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I like AA much more now than I used to. AHH my poor wallet is crying out. =[


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_OMG! How are the melange skirts?? I still want to go buy one, I'm thinking of getting mine in heather grey (I tried on the navy one and it didn't look good on me) I need to lose a little weight before I think I can pull it off like how its shown on the website...but those skirts are absolute LOVE! They look so comfy and fabulous._

 
The melange skirts are amazing, really comfy and easy to wear can dress them up or down,you can wear them with top tucked in high waisted style or lower on the hips, im a uk 10 (us 6) and have the medium xx


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Looked fug on the guy model






Just got this. I need to stop buying x-x


----------



## luvsic (Apr 16, 2009)

i bought a cardigan similar to that at forever 21 for 3.99 in dark heather grey :X...of course the quality is shitaeous but I plan to only wear it around the house, or if I want to pull off my carrie bradshaw look :OO 

American Apparel I <3, but it's just too overpriced sometimes and not the best of quality. I got something similar to the interlock mini skirt for 6.80 at forever 21, and something like the bandeau bra for 4.50 opposed to 14.00.

Looks like XXI is ripping off other companies again :X

and thank youuu girl about town! I want to wear it in the high waisted style, that's hot


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a fan of american apparel besides their light jackets and cardigans. I can get a 5 back of V necks for like 10 bux at hanes -_-


----------



## revinn (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bought the Print Cotton Spandex Jersey High Waist Skirt in Creme/Black:

Print Cotton Spandex Jersey High-Waist Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store Canada

& the Shiny High Waist Leggings in Lame Matte Black: 

Shiny High-Waist Legging - Pants & Leggings - American Apparel Online Store Canada

I want the Circle Scarf so badly; I love the Tie-Dye version.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 20, 2009)

I LOVE AMERICAN APPAREL!

Deep V tri blend tshirts are the sex! I love the athletic blue.

Btw, if you want to order wholesale, try Trendy Blanks - American Apparel. I did this with 8 other people. If you order up to $36 pieces, you get up to 75% off retail price, and no, it doesn't have to be  36 of the same shirt/color, it can be 36 of anything. I got 2 pairs of spandex shorts, 1 pair of track shorts, 3 tri-blend v necks, 3 hoodies (the flex hoodie, I got it for aroudn $20, instead of paying $42 each for them!). And that only cost me around $100!!!! It's amazing, if you can get a few friends together, you can REALLY cut costs and save money. And I believe the shipping is a flat rate as well.

Hope that helps, since it seems like you guys love American Apparel as much as I do.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 21, 2009)

i got the  poplin cross front dress in navy i love it,also got the crew neck t shirt dress in the apricot colour, its cute as hell too want the seafoam one now.
Also got the sash in silver with black polka dots to tie round my dresses etc .


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm so getting together a group order between my friends and I through Trendy Blanks! They don't have all the colors/styles I want but for those prices, I can deal!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 21, 2009)

Iono why but for some reason TrendyBlanks never gives me the discounted price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wanted to order from them too T_T


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

AA prices are sooo bad, so my wishlist just continues to be a wish list. 
I have the Melange skirt & the jersey high waist skirt/tube dress, it's so flattering, I want more!


----------



## lipshock (Apr 24, 2009)

Another AAA checking in.

Within the past week, I have spent so much money at AA.  I don't even want to give a ball park figure because it's insane.  =/  I have a problem.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to rehab!

Thanks for the link girl, but after putting some thought into it, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep investing in that store - it seems like the quality seems to be lacking for the prices I pay....I have to go back and reexamine before I make anymore judgements on that though :/

My wishlist has been narrowed down to one thing however. The creame bandeau pencil dress....it's 41 whopping dollars and trust me, I've tried the ways to wear them in the store but all but one looked completely ridiculous on me, not to mention felt totally uncomfortable. *sigh* I may be falling out of love with AA


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Welcome to rehab!

Thanks for the link girl, but after putting some thought into it, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep investing in that store - it seems like the quality seems to be lacking for the prices I pay....I have to go back and reexamine before I make anymore judgements on that though :/

My wishlist has been narrowed down to one thing however. The creame bandeau pencil dress....it's 41 whopping dollars and trust me, I've tried the ways to wear them in the store but all but one looked completely ridiculous on me, not to mention felt totally uncomfortable. *sigh* I may be falling out of love with AA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are they seconds or damaged? I thought they were straight up AA?


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Are they seconds or damaged? I thought they were straight up AA?_

 
What do you mean? I am talking about a few of the things I tried on there - I actually went and tried on the melange skirt and the quality was really not what I expected, I expected it to be of thicker material but it was quite thin and felt itchy against my skin...

Also it seems like some of the items there are just too much of a rip off, like the rope belt I bought a while back for 14 dollars.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 28, 2009)

AA really isn't worth it unless the labor conditions of other clothing companies are an issue to you, imo D:


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Very true, Chad, very true...

Although I admire AA for their unorthodox labor policies, I think I'm sobering it up from that brand D: ... I was more obsessed a few months ago, before I tried on all the clothes.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah definitely.
I still love their cardigans and lightweight jackets, but anything else I'm better off spending a bit more for way better quality, or way less for the same quality.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Yeah definitely.
I still love their cardigans and lightweight jackets, but anything else I'm better off spending a bit more for way better quality, or way less for the same quality._

 
Couldn't have said it better.


And I thought you were referring to the site with discounted AA, I was wondering if they were damaged AA items and that's why the wholesale prices were so low...


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Iono why but for some reason TrendyBlanks never gives me the discounted price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wanted to order from them too T_T_

 
You have to click on the link all the way on the bottom of the product. Then it'll show you the price of each item depending on how many pieces you buy..


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Couldn't have said it better.


And I thought you were referring to the site with discounted AA, I was wondering if they were damaged AA items and that's why the wholesale prices were so low..._

 
No, they're not damaged, the quality is the same as in store. It's just sold at wholesale price, for retailers and whatnot you know? I made an order with friends, we're all really happy with what we got.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 18, 2009)

So I ordered off trendyblanks
4 v necks, 4 tanks, and 2 pairs of underwear for 85 dollars. Even better, it got to my house in 3 days!

Definitely purchasing again


----------



## luvsic (Jun 20, 2009)

RECENTLY...my recent want!! =O

The Sash - Night Looks Women - American Apparel Online Store 

THE SASH!! Look-a-like to the Chloe belt I've been drooling over but only 16 dollars!


----------



## shellyky (Jun 26, 2009)

i'm addicted to their knee high socks LOL i swear people look at me like i'm a freak wearing these with my shorts all summer (and under my jeans in the winter because its cold lol) but i absolutely love them!  ive tried all sorts of knee sock brands and AA is the best.  they fit so perfect and theyve held up wash after wash, forever. 

Favorites are the whites w/ colored bands or the black w/ white...i have a red pair and a gray pair and they so-so--cant really pair anything with those outfit-wise lol.... i get a kick out of wearing them with VS PINK Sweats (the scrunchie to knee kind) then i realized one day OMG i totally look like a football player hahah.... still sporting it however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm a screenprinter/embroidery shop so i can get the stuff super-wholesale, BUT THE SOCKS!! THEY WONT SELL THE SOCKS WHOLESALE ....lol it kills me.


----------

